# Snowblowing with Cab



## Aerospace Eng (Mar 3, 2015)

We got a bunch of snow on Friday night, with some impressive drifting.









I was glad I had my new blower, with cab.









I blew the drifts into the center of the taxilane so they could be pushed.

This morning I was out blowing windrows that the airport plows had pushed up along parking lot and ramp edges.

I had noted fogging previously. The fogging issues still existed, but I put on some Rain-X anti-fog on the inside of the windows (except the right front as a test) until I can get the AC compressor replaced. It's warm, but too much moisture from getting in and out and bringing snow into the cab on boots.

The left side was much better than the right (the difference was even greater than it appears in the picture), so the Rain-X works.

















The bigger issue was when the wind shifted, or I needed to rotate the blower, I would get fines blowing back. The fines would stick to the side windows, and blow back on the windshield where it would sometimes get under the wiper blade, and sometimes be clear. 

















I've never had a cab before, and just used a motorcycle helmet which I could wipe clear with a hand if it blew back. I can't do that with a cab.

I'm not ready to abandon the cab, particularly when it is -3 to -5 outside. I like cabs a lot.

I need to get a new wiper blade.

Does any brand work better than others?

Any suggestions on the side windows?


----------



## UpNorthMowing (Dec 30, 2017)

Aerospace Eng said:


> We got a bunch of snow on Friday night, with some impressive drifting.
> 
> View attachment 176727
> 
> ...


 Holder tractors are about the same, have to scrape off the window often, and try to avoid the wind as much as possible, but you really can only avoid it so much.

We put the holder blowers on very rarely, we would have to get over a foot to even consider putting them on a tractor.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

looks like the inside is not hot enough, is the engine up to temp?, might need to partially block radiator, i have hot water heat in my tractor and it is so hot inside i generally am in a t shirt.....but the snow melts as fast as it hits the windows


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

leolkfrm said:


> looks like the inside is not hot enough, is the engine up to temp?, might need to partially block radiator, i have hot water heat in my tractor and it is so hot inside i generally am in a t shirt.....but the snow melts as fast as it hits the windows


This.

Looks like the heat needs some assistance.


----------



## Aerospace Eng (Mar 3, 2015)

Thanks for the replies.

There is more than enough heat, but I didn't have it turned up very high, as I was getting in and out of the cab a bunch for hand work (digging through the bank to find the edge of the slab so I wouldn't hit the foundation bolts, for example, or cleaning the sidewalk by the hangar), so I was bundled up for the cold. Jump in the cab, unzip the coat, yank off the hat and mittens, reverse when getting back out.

I found it interesting when I reviewed the pictures that the door (which is acrylic) didn't have the same problem. Unfortunately, I didn't notice whether the fines also impacted it and just didn't stick.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

might try a fan to move the air around, without adding heat....turn it up while you are out of the cab....
or maybe pay a shovel monkey to follow you around


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

1 fan is good , 2 fans are best . Having a window cracked open a little seems to help a lot .


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

What is the inside temp ? Do you have heat ?

I would like to see a better photo of your blower.

Nice job


----------



## absolutely (Dec 9, 2010)

You could try Everblades/heated wiper blade. I have bought a few sets and they work awesome for trucks. I am not sure if they offer a flat wiper though. I was thinking the same thing for our John Deere cab.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

I understand the AC thing, I'm thinking the fans may work for you. My bomby don't have ac and the couple of fans in there keep the windows clear a long with the wax rainx etc. Maybe Sal has a few tips, If you don't have time to call him I'm off and no snow in the forecast, Leaving for NYC in the morning.


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

Also vote for fans to keep the inside windows clear. My skidsteer will easily fog up; if the windows aren’t frozen shut, I crack them open a bit for air. 

For the fine snow that builds up on the outside of the windows and under the wiper, I’ve just resigned to getting out once and awhile and just scraping it off with my glove. Same with the ice that builds up on the wiper itself.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Did not want to go to the shop and take pics of the 4 fan in my Airport blower. So this is somebody else.


----------



## Aerospace Eng (Mar 3, 2015)

I have the internal blower wicked up. I do have to repair one duct and replace two outlets do they are more directional. 

With the anti-fog that Fred had suggested in another thread, and the blower, I think I have the fog licked until I get the AC fixed. 

I’ll try turning up the heat snd see if that helps with the side windows and windshield. It’s been at about midway. 

I have left the door open before I tried the rain-X, and it did fix the fog. However, as I was blowing along the hangar (8” to a foot away), I got a thump-thump-thump as the door whacked the hangar (air-strut holds it open). Try the Rain-X if you haven’t (glass only). It worked better than I expected.

The side windows are the big issue, as it’s hard to get within a few inches accurately without it.


----------



## Aerospace Eng (Mar 3, 2015)

FredG said:


> Did not want to go to the shop and take pics of the 4 fan in my Airport blower. So this is somebody else.


At some point I'll take and post a video of the Airport's 1948 Sicard working. 42" fan, 320 hp. We call it the "Snow Beast."

My Belos (26" fan, about 50 hp to the blower) has been nicknamed the "Mini-Beast."


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Aerospace Eng said:


> I have the internal blower wicked up. I do have to repair one duct and replace two outlets do they are more directional.
> 
> With the anti-fog that Fred had suggested in another thread, and the blower, I think I have the fog licked until I get the AC fixed.
> 
> ...


My airport blower has a big heat and defrost unit in it same as my loaders. Still fogs up without fans on constantly. My Lexus needs the ac on to defog windows it comes on automatically when pushing defrost button. Unless you got plans with it for the summer and you have room to mount fans I wouldn't bother. They will work. Yes you have to have a fan towards your side windows. You can mount them on the floor pointing up. Wherever you have room.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Not to mention I'm cheap and don't have AC in my loaders, The fans are a gift when you need the loaders in the summer months lol.


----------



## Aerospace Eng (Mar 3, 2015)

No AC in my Moxy either. It doesn’t fog, since it just pushes, the cab is high, and it has a window you can crack open a bit. 

If you are moving dirt in the summer, you can roast with the windows closed (there is filtered air, but not enough on hot days), or choke on the dust.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Aerospace Eng said:


> No AC in my Moxy either. It doesn't fog, since it just pushes, the cab is high, and it has a window you can crack open a bit.
> 
> If you are moving dirt in the summer, you can roast with the windows closed (there is filtered air, but not enough on hot days), or choke on the dust.


If I got to keep a case of bee spray in my loader like last summer I'm going to spring for AC lol. I like fighting bees not enough area in the cab, They got the advantage lol.


----------



## icudoucme (Dec 3, 2008)

Either














Either Bosch icons or Ancos winter blade


----------



## Aerospace Eng (Mar 3, 2015)

Back on topic......

I’ll work on improved distribution and/or fans and report back.

If that doesn’t work I’ll try a spray bar or headlight sprayer for the side windows.


----------



## Aerospace Eng (Mar 3, 2015)

icudoucme said:


> Either
> View attachment 176748
> View attachment 176749
> Either Bosch icons or Ancos winter blade


I'll try a couple of different ones and report back. One thing that concerns me is most of them talk about their spoiler using aerodynamics to get even pressure, which isn't going to do anything at blowing speeds.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Try wetting down the snow dust to keep off the windows.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Rain x makes an antifog spray for interior automotive glass I use it on my kubota. I only recently leaned about the ac thing.


----------



## icudoucme (Dec 3, 2008)

Aerospace Eng said:


> I'll try a couple of different ones and report back. One thing that concerns me is most of them talk about their spoiler using aerodynamics to get even pressure, which isn't going to do anything at blowing speeds.


Yeah that's all marketing wank. Both of those have very little to no metal exposed so ice build will be minimal. Option 2 is add a higher tension spring to the inside of the wiper arm.


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

icudoucme said:


> Yeah that's all marketing wank. Both of those have very little to no metal exposed so ice build will be minimal. Option 2 is add a higher tension spring to the inside of the wiper arm.


On my skidsteer wiper, all of the ice build up happens on the rubber blade itself.


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

Yep run the AC to act as a drying agent


----------

